# Apple Watch Édition Titane noir sidéral bracelet cuir noir.



## Alex9 (28 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si quelqu’un possède ce modèle qui m’intéresserait et si c’était possible de poster quelques photos de la Watch Séries 5 titane noir sidéral avec bracelet cuir noir pour voir comment elle fait en vrai sans les images officielles Photoshopées. Mdr.

Merci 

Bon WE

Ps : pas d’Apple Store près de chez moi pour essayer en vrai


----------



## Alex9 (11 Octobre 2019)

Personne ne possède se modèle sur le forum ? 

Voici la seule vidéo que j’ai trouvé à ce jour de l’apple Watch Édition titane noir sidéral avec le bracelet cuir noir :

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TXULz9ZMD64

Je suis toujours preneur de témoignages d’autres personnes souhaitant partager leurs avis sur ce modèle 

Le délai de livraison est d’ailleurs particulièrement long d’après le store en ligne 10/16 Décembre !

Bon WE


----------

